# Best sealant to use re sealing a skylight



## coppo

I have an Omnistore 12v roof fan in the bathroom that is leaking, I need to take this out and re seal, what is the best stuff to use, someone told me to use Wurth non setting window sealant.

What do others use?

Paul.


----------



## listerdiesel

The best sealant is Sikaflex 221, but it is semi-permanent, so once it's on it's on.

I much prefer this type of sealant to any other, you can take things off that are secured with it, but it's a fairly labour-intensive job as you have to cut the sealant away.

Done properly it's a permanent job.

One of the windows on the Mercedes has a bonding sealant failure, that has to be cut out and re-sealed with black Sikaflex 221.

We keep a couple of tubes around the house, always using it. 

Stuck the solar panel connection boxes onto the roof of the Mercedes with it yesterday, that and a couple of M6 bolts does the job forever.

Peter


----------



## rosalan

There are a few alternatives but most of the trade seem to prefer Sikaflex 221. 

Alan


----------



## coppo

Thanks, I thought that sikaflex was good for solar installs but not roof vents etc.

Si if I use that stuff it should never leak, if it does then its a pig of a job to get back off.

Paul.


----------



## rotorywing

This works
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...t_30328/19mm_mastic_sealing_strip_-_grey.aspx

Martin


----------



## kevanna1959

We used the seal rolls that you buy in the caravan shop 2 different widths we used wider one. No problems in 2 years. Will prob need replacing in 3 years as life is only around 5 years
anna


----------



## kevanna1959

We used the seal rolls that you buy in the caravan shop 2 different widths we used wider one. No problems in 2 years. Will prob need replacing in 3 years as life is only around 5 years
anna


----------



## listerdiesel

coppo said:


> Thanks, I thought that sikaflex was good for solar installs but not roof vents etc.
> 
> Si if I use that stuff it should never leak, if it does then its a pig of a job to get back off.
> 
> Paul.


Well, if you think about it, if it was easy to get off it wouldn't be a lot of use!  

Read the destructions first, apply a decent bead of sealant (8mm diameter at least) and clean off any excess with white spirit.

I've mentioned this before, but our trailer floor is completely held in place by adhesive/sealant, no bolts anywhere, and that had held for four seasons with no problems.










Peter


----------



## 747

I have a roll of sealant which I used on re-bedding the rooflight on my last van. It is quite heavy to post (I bought too big a roll), if you are passing, you can have it as I doubt I will use it again.

From memory it is around 40 or 50 mm wide ..... and very long. :lol:


----------



## coppo

747 said:


> I have a roll of sealant which I used on re-bedding the rooflight on my last van. It is quite heavy to post (I bought too big a roll), if you are passing, you can have it as I doubt I will use it again.
> 
> From memory it is around 40 or 50 mm wide ..... and very long. :lol:


Thanks 747, If I,m passing Gateshead may take you up on that, I,ve shoved some tape around the edge for now to try and stop the water getting in.

Paul.


----------



## daffodil

747 said:


> From memory it is around 40 or 50 mm wide ..... and very long. :lol:


Boasting again 747 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coppo

Just to update this thread.

Got a new roof light and fitted it, I used Hodgsons seamseal cv.

Thanks to 747 for the offer although the sealant was only £3.50 and it would have cost me more than that in fuel, but thanks anyway.

Paul.


----------



## robbosps

Slightly late, but worth those looking later. 

My electrician uses windscreen sealant and swears by it. 

It's strong, flexible and very waterproof.


----------



## pj650

I had a skylight taken out and re-sealed a couple of weeks ago.The
chap who did it used Geobond. Similar to Sikaflex,but a bit cheaper at 
approx. £8.00 a tube.Once opened,it doesn't go off in the tube.


----------



## crimbo

rotorywing said:


> This works
> http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...t_30328/19mm_mastic_sealing_strip_-_grey.aspx
> 
> Martin


Yep sure does, i used it to reseal the a Heki skylight in one of my m/h`s :thumbright:


----------

